# Carboy question



## Griff (Mar 19, 2011)

Just wondering, why couldn't a person use one of those commercial blue plastic 5 gallon water jugs for a carboy? If they're good enough to store water why not skeeter pee, since most don't store or age skeeter pee long time ......? How would that be different than a plastic Betterboy?


----------



## Luc (Mar 19, 2011)

Griff said:


> Just wondering, why couldn't a person use one of those commercial blue plastic 5 gallon water jugs for a carboy? If they're good enough to store water why not skeeter pee, since most don't store or age skeeter pee long time ......? How would that be different than a plastic Betterboy?



Griff,

Not all plastics are equal !!

This needs some explanation.

First the plastic should be food grade which I am sure the water bottles are.

But then again water is no wine.
Wine has osme nasty stuff in it that may attack the chemical compounds in the water bottle like acid and alcohol.

So a bottle made for storing water may not be suited for storing wine.
Be carefull.

Better Bottles are made for winemaking so the manufacturer has researched the effects of alcohol and acid on his products. Water bottle manufacturers don't have to go into that research as the bottles are made just for water.

However I myself often use plastic waterbottles for winemaking, but that is my own choice and I AM aware of the dangers that might lurk around the corner.

It's up to you.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree with Luc. there is no hard evidence for or against these water bottles. I will say you can not do any vacuum work like degassing with them as they will cave in immediately. I also hear they are more porous then the Better bottles, that being said I dont believe they would be more porous then a wooden barrel in which we keep wine in but be aware that sulfite levels would drop faster if this is so. One more thing to add is that plastic scratches very easily and these little scratches are where bacteria can hide and sanitizers have a hard time getting to them in these crevices but have no trouble making it to your wine. I have 2, I dont use them but they are there if for some reason I ever drastically have the need for them.


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I haven't used the 2 I have, but I think I will hold onto them just in case.


----------



## almargita (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a few but don't use them for carboys, I use them to transport fresh juice when I buy it Great carriers that don't spill & hold 5 gal.

Al


----------

